# Best Shampoo/Conditioner



## larma (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a short hair single coat lab/pit mix. What is the best shampoo I can use on her? She isn't quite due for a bath but her feet are starting to get stinky from our walks. She loves to walk in the damp grass...so that area smells a little more than the rest of her. 

Thanks in advance!

Larisa


----------



## marvinh (Jul 18, 2014)

The very BEST shampoo and conditioner I found is made by www.earthbath.com They have a full line of products. And do a search on Amazon for 'Musher's Secret'. This is a wax you put on the dog's paws for walks. It protects the pads on the paws. Marvin


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

After her walks, or at the end of the day, wipe her feet with hypoallergenic baby wipes. Huggys makes nice, thick ones that hold up to wiping four paws. Store brands are cheaper, but you end up using more wipes.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My favorite shampoo brand is TropiClean, can't find it at Petco though. http://tropiclean.com/


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I've tried cheap shampoos and expensive shampoos and I haven't found a best. Coat condition depends so much on diet and general health anyway. I think it depends a lot on your dog's coat type too for which works best.

I really like the generic Drs Foster and Smith brand. I typically use more expensive products now, but my dog has longer hair and whites that I need to keep white. I still go back to the Drs Foster and Smith stuff for baths between dog shows because it's cheap and it works well.


----------



## Villian72 (Jul 25, 2014)

I tend to go with products that have fewer ingredients and are more on the natural/organic side. I feel better about using them on my dog and like that fact that they are more environmentally friendly.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

there's lots of good shampoo and conditioners available. i use the organic and natural brands.
i've never used a conditioner. i don't see the need for a conditioner.


----------



## marvinh (Jul 18, 2014)

doggiepop said:


> there's lots of good shampoo and conditioners available. i use the organic and natural brands.
> i've never used a conditioner. i don't see the need for a conditioner.


I started out only using a shampoo and I found it created a dry coat and some dander on my dog. I think a conditioner keeps the dogs coat and skin moisturized. I feel the difference when I pet him. He is silky smooth.

Marvin


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

Vetinary Best with Tea Tree Oil and Aloe, they smell wonderful and it stops itches and the coat is shiny and fluffy, no chemicals, 
Furminator makes a good one too but they are different read the labels, get the anti itch one.

You don't need a conditioner, that is a human thing.


----------

